# Newbie pigeon loft builder



## USMGoldenEagle (Feb 2, 2013)

I am new here and really like your forum. Some great info and plan on returning regularly. 

We have a chicken coop and have had two pigeons that share it. We now believe that the pigeons are broody and we are fearful that the chickens will interfere with the baby pigeons when they hatch. What type of modifications should we make to our coop for the pigeons? Any advice on this would be appreciated.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. It's never a good idea to house pigeons and chickens together, for many reasons. But if you must, find a way to divide the coop so that the birds are separated within the coop. If there is a shared fly pen/aviary this should be divided also. Best of all worlds is to have separate housing, IMO.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

remove one or the other, pigeons do better away from the chickens. pigeons really dont need alot to be happy as long as they re dry out of the wind. a loft for your birds is up to you,cheep to expensive, little or big. nest boxes i make mine bigger for pigeons, just because they both look after the babies and four birds need a little wing room. 20 inches long 12 deep and 12 high is a good size. little note the more you like it the more time you spend with the birds , the more they like you.

i do have both chickens and pigeons. someone posted a $100 loft on youtube thats perfect for a few pair, at least i think.


----------



## USMGoldenEagle (Feb 2, 2013)

Can we touch the pigeon eggs and nest if we want to relocate them to their own separate loft?


----------



## USMGoldenEagle (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is a link so you can see our chicken coop. Could I attach a separate nesting area to this for pigeons only to access or would this be a bad idea? Not sure how I could keep the chickens away from them. 

http://www.razzledazzlefarm.com/customcoops.htm


Also why is it bad to keep them together? We have never had any issues. We only ate concerned now because of the baby pigeons.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

nice set up! chickens eat babies and peck every thing. health is something i think about, but i ve never seen any thing by having them together. it looks like you know what your doing with the chickens , if you can keep the chickens away from the babies you should be fine.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

moving eggs is risky, how ever some birds will let you others will not and they just lay new ones in the new place you give them in a few days. pigeons really do have there own personality and are alot smarter than we first think. they do get very protective of the nest, and will bite you and slap you and there feelings do get hurt sometimes, and some dont forget what you do, both good and bad.


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

ist of welcome on board
secondly u have to keep ur pigeon breeding pair in separate cage .. where they can be independent .. put the Hen in another .. when they hatch they can feed and go in and out of loft easily..

its abit risky to keep hen in same loft wid pigeon 

regards


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Welcome!

You got alot of good advice from our members.

I like your facebook page!*


----------



## USMGoldenEagle (Feb 2, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *Welcome!
> 
> You got alot of good advice from our members.
> 
> I like your facebook page!*


Thanks. 

So what size opening into the coop would be the smallest accessible for a pigeon? I want it small so the Chickens can't get into the pigeon nesting area that I am connecting to the coop.


----------



## A.M's loft (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok if you want, and you are willing to build. Go get a hundred bucks and build a little pigeon loft. By doing that you dont have to worry about the chickens at all.
By the way I am 14, If you want to see a loft design i will upload a picture for you.
A.M's Loft.


----------

